# Moving back to the uk?



## baz1979 (Mar 29, 2010)

I would like to know if anybody can help with a move back to the UK from Parma, Italy. I need around a white transit van sized vehicle to move belongings, mainly clothes etc. no furniture, to the south east of England and was wandering if anyone knew of a good service or affordable removal company. The move is likely to take place at the end of May. 

Any help would be very welcome.


----------



## shauns303 (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi, Did you have any success with this move? 
I am looking at the same thing. From Ravenna to Brighton in June.

Any suggestions?


----------



## shauns303 (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi there, I just saw your msg on the forum in reply to my post. Thanks for that....
A few questions: So you will be arriving in rome roughly the first week of june?
You need somebody to drive the van back to LOndon? 
Will you be staying in Rome or returning with the van to london and would like some company?
Will The van will be empty? 
When would you be considering for the van to leave Italy?
What type of shared costs were you thinking?
Details of the van? 

Sorry for all the questions, just trying to suss out our options. Thanks so much. 
Hear from you soon

Shaun


----------



## shauns303 (Jan 9, 2012)

Ok... It's all sounding great so far. We have made other enquiries on sending our stuff through a service here and we're pretty happy with the cost etc, but I would still prefer to work something out with this van. 

Just a few more questions? 

Is the van Automatic or Manual? 

How much is the rental you've been quoted for the week? 

Have you organised insurance/roadside? 

We are in Ravenna, a bit more north. Would you consider driving here and then we depart together towards Austria? 

Thanks again


----------



## shauns303 (Jan 9, 2012)

Ok... Well to be honest, it was much cheaper for us to go with our other option of sending. Like I said we dont have much, just too much to fly. And we can be flexible with dates. Sorry for the run around but it just makes much more sense for us. 

I really appreciate your time and your suggestions. This is a great forum. 

Good luck with everything and enjoy living in Italy, well at least the food. 

Shaun


----------



## LisaJW (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi, not sure if you have sorted out your transport as so many of the posts have been deleted and it's hard to follow the thread. If you're still looking for someone with a van try searching for 'man and van italy' on facebook. This is a small one man business and he makes trips to the UK from Italy once a month for full or part loads.

Might be an option, hope it helps.


----------



## shauns303 (Jan 9, 2012)

Yeah strange with the deleting of posts.... Makes me wonder if the offer was legit 

Thanks for your suggestion. I will check it out, although I think I have found A service here for a reasonably good price. 

Ciao


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Any post that involves a money transaction is an advert and it will be deleted.

Looking for someone to share the costs of a removal is an advert.. and will be deleted.


Hope that clears it up for you

maiden


----------



## shauns303 (Jan 9, 2012)

Ok.... I didn't realise it was so PC in this forum.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

shauns303 said:


> Ok.... I didn't realise it was so PC in this forum.





We aim to keep the forum user friendly i.e no spam or adverts on the main forum.


----------

